# [Review] Bet PMP Philips GoGear SA52XXBT



## mohityadavx (Feb 25, 2011)

Philips GoGear SA52xx (4 GB)
Hi bought this PMP around 2 years back. It has been one of my best buy since then (costed Rs 8500 at that time, could have bought iPod classic 80GB but am happy to make the right choice  ) ( nOt writing technical stuff like no of button etc which can already be seen on official website).

Inside The Box:-
1) Philips Gogear
2) Earphone
3)Black Cover
4)Usb Cable
5)Manual
6)CD ( Contains WMP 11, Philips Device Manager,  Arcsoft Media Converter 2.5)
*www.markpascua.com/wp-content/philips-gogear-sa52-1.jpg
Main Features:-
1) Inexpensive (Current Price Around 5000 bucks)
2) Simplest interface
3) Awesome sound Quality
4) Big Screen
5) Amazing Sound Quality (FullSound Technology)
6) Supports AudioBook (Came as firmware update)
7) Bluetooth
8) Unbelievable battery backup (approx 5 hours of video playback)
9) Radio with Recording Feature (Both Sound Recording and Radio Recording)
10)LOCK BUTTON ( A Boon for those irritating idiots who wanna just snatch it frm ur hand)
11)Support various format (JPEG for pic, MP3, WMA, AAC ,m4a/m4b for audio, AVI for video)
12)Support 20 languages( English, Spanish etc......)
13) Support sleep feature
14) Contain 10 Preset Equalizer and One custom Option
15) Has philips patented FullSound Technology
16)Has option to customize music menu
17)Support bluetooth speaker

Cons:-
1)	Mediocre legibility under sunlight
2)	Bundled Converter is almost useless
3)	No bundled USB Charger

*www.markpascua.com/wp-content/philips-gogear-sa52-3.jpg

It’s one of the best PMP ever made and came bundled with a cover . Thanks to its amazing picture quality and big display I have quenched my thirst of watching movies on it since last two years. 
Just connect the player with data cable and a separate drive will show up in My Computer. You can* directly copy paste *movies, pictures and songs in neatly organized separate folders or you can sync via WMP. Since I am not a music buff and bought it mainly watching for movies I can assure you the space provided is enough for putting *6-7 movies* at a time with 50-60 songs. The player supports AVI for video and typically a converted video movie occupies 300-350 MB (The player has 3.7 GB of storage) 
The best part is the availability of the PMP with two variant of earphone(The box either contain In-Ear or Normal One , I bought the In-Ear One). It even offer 3 skin choices and also has a lock feature. Apart from these it feature all the usual features like categories like folder view, music list in views by album, album art,  genre, rating, artist , you can make N number of playlist and other usual features.Battery management has good features like automatic backlight off, auto off if unused for a long time. 

*Don't forget to check out my review on my ebook reader Infibeam Pi
*

---------- Post added 25-02-2011 at 03:03 PM ---------- Previous post was 24-02-2011 at 09:51 PM ----------

these are my first reviews so please tell me if i am missing something, more details etc


----------



## desiibond (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: Bet PMP Philips GoGear SA52XXBT*

is it still available and how much does it cost now?


----------



## mohityadavx (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: Bet PMP Philips GoGear SA52XXBT*

Yup its available i had seen one at croma gurgaon few days back don't remember the exact price but was around 4k.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: Bet PMP Philips GoGear SA52XXBT*

i havent found this model on philips site..


----------



## mohityadavx (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: Bet PMP Philips GoGear SA52XXBT*



> i havent found this model on philips site..



^^philips site is next to useless u if u try to search it or the first time however here is the link u had been try to find on their website:-

philips gogear sa52xx


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: Bet PMP Philips GoGear SA52XXBT*

how was sound quality the in-ear phones with this model?have u tried any other?


----------



## mohityadavx (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: Bet PMP Philips GoGear SA52XXBT*

in-ear were good not exactly top notch level i would give them  8 out of 10. I use sennheiser cx 180 in-ear earphone or sennheiser mx 760 normal earphone with it and the cx 180 really blow out my mind would give them 10 on 10!!!

---------- Post added at 02:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:39 PM ----------

this link would give u all the officials detail about it from philips:-

link

may take some time to load as it is pdf


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: Bet PMP Philips GoGear SA52XXBT*

but i asked thier official persons they said this model is not available..


----------



## mohityadavx (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: Bet PMP Philips GoGear SA52XXBT*

then maybe the one i  saw at croma was of old stock couldn't help u there try some stores maybe u could find one just like i had found one at croma


----------



## mohityadavx (Mar 9, 2011)

changed the review a bit!!!


----------

